# Going for sibling 2nd ICSI attempt after 1st cycle success



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi All, 
I'm planning on my 2nd ICSI cycle in a few months time and am getting my head back into preparing for it. I need some inspiration! Anyone got any 2nd cycle success stories? Dare I even think I'll be blessed twice?

I had a successful ICSI cycle in 2010 (I am very grateful for our DS). I'm a bit older (39) and a stone heavier than before so am concentrating on getting that down with diet and exercise.

I have endometriosis, but have been told they won't treat that until I've gone down the ICSI route. Previous cycle reason was male factor - low count, although they can't access one of my ovaries due to the endo, as it's stuck to my bowel so harvesting Eggs is only from one side. I was so lucky last time round, I only got 3 follies, 6 eggs and 1 blastocyst (I really does only take one!).

Apart from the diet and exercise what other tips are out there?
I'm upping my vitamins (I've got my list of what I took last time) and adding more Milk, water, protein to my diet. I'm also doing yoga to manage my stress levels.

I did do acupuncture last time, I want to do it again, but money is an issue for us so I'm in the realms of I have to do what I did before, but I do have to be financially responsible. Anyone not bother with Holistic therapies second time round? I have a busier life this time round, I'm worried can't commit as much to it again (mentally), so any tips would be much appreciated! 

Thanks for reading and blessings to all on this journey xxx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, I don't have first-hand experience but I would say that if your body has managed to get pregnant, stay pregnant and give birth then you really have a great chance of further success.  It really sounds like you're doing positive things to increase your chances.  Good luck.


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Mrs Mock,
Your post could have been written by me 2 years Ago. 



After a first cycle xx'd at stimulation phase, I luckily got my BFP on the first full cycle- only one ovary responded 7 eggs, 6 fertilised, 2 survived to be transferred day 2. Male factor the main issue we thought, but I am also a poor responder. 


Going for a sibling I was heavier- too much cake!- and we were shocked that in the 2 years since treatment my FSH had increased lots and my AFC was only 2! We were given only 5% chance of success- long story, I produced 4 eggs, 2 fertilised and both put back on day 2. I now have a beautiful son. I can't believe how lucky I was... twice. 


As bubblicious says, the fact you have been successful before is the best thing you have got going for you. My consultant said it was the only good thing with all our results!


I stopped the cake habit and ate well, but only had a 2 months to prepare, as not a long waiting list (advised to not delay!). I only gave up breastfeeding 8 weeks before. I had no holistic therapies, but tried to keep as much the same as my other cycle as possible, the pineapple, the hot water bottle! 


What I think really worked for me was before treatment I wrote down my feelings about treatment and all the positives in my life. I calculated what the worst case was- that it didn't work, that it was really sad, but I still have my DD to cuddle which is alot better off than lots of people- so the worst case wasn't scary anymore, if that makes sense. Also during treatment, as soon as I put DD to bed, I would lie on the sofa spending 10 mins or so visualising what was happening- follicles growing or embies embedding in- and trying to feel happy and positive and calm. Just for 10 mins or so- the yoga I'm sure will do the same job!


I wish you the best of luck with it- lightening can strike twice! 


Fizzy x


----------



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

Bubblicious many thanks for the support, I’m very lucky and you’re right, talking positive steps has to help.

Fizzybee – huge congrats on your journey and thanks for sharing with me.  You’re story has put a lump in my throat and your words are very sensible.  I think having had success with such dire 1st  cycle responses does help me stay positive and hearing your story really helps.  It really does only take one.  Your positive suggestion of writing feelings and visualising  is great, I think just taking some time to breathe, be calm and be in touch with your body is a powerful thing, the yoga has taught me a lot in such little time.  You are so right, we are so blessed already.  If we are only a family of 3 then that’s ok, there is no dare to dream factor second time around, the need never leaves but I’m learning to be happy with what I have not with what I want.

Fingers crossed for that lightning strike! xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Mrs M!


As fizzy bee said I could have also written your post 2 years ago. We were successful on our first ICSI cycle and were completely blessed by our DS. When we began to start thinking about trying again I searched and searched for success stories of a second cycle as I was convinced we couldn't be that lucky to be blessed twice. But miracles do happen and they do happen twice...... we were so incredibly blessed on our second cycle and I gave birth to our wonderful twins just over a year ago. 


On our first cycle we had quite a poor response and I only ended up with 2 embryos that were transferred back on day 2. When we had our initial appointment for our second cycle we were told that the embryologists really struggled in the fertilisation process and as we were both older we may not have any success. Results from blood tests showed my AMH had dropped to 4.3 so we were really expecting the worst. Amazingly we had 12 embryos on day 5 - 2 of which were transferred back and 4 were frozen - I still can't quite believe it! 


During our second cycle I tried to do as much the same as our first cycle - I knew what 'worked' the first time and wanted to keep things the same as I knew if we had a negative result I would look back and think "if only I had done this or that". Like you our funds were quite limited but we could only afford 1 cycle so I wanted to give it everything we could to help. I therefore had acupuncture during both cycles, I felt the sessions gave me some really valuable time to concentrate my energy and mind on the cycle as it can be quite difficult when you are chasing after a toddler at the same time. As fizzy bee said I also used to try and lie on the sofa at night and do some visualisation, I used zita wests cd both times and found it amazing at helping me relax and focus on things. 


Wishing you so, so, SO much luck..... keep positive..... there are success stories out there! 
Pepper xx


----------

